

The Client is Always Wrong - landonhowell
http://joshpigford.com/the-client-is-always-wrong

======
aleprok
I don't agree with this because the clients always need what they ask from
you, so they are always rigth even if you think otherwise. Unless they ask
your opinion you should not give it,because if you do you are overworking and
might anger the client.

